# Help Me To Identify/restore This Pocketwatch - Chronometre Noble



## Sifion (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks in advance for any help given.

One of my cousins gave to me this pocketwatch that was at my grandfather's sister house. She has passed away a couple of years back and was very dear to everyone in the family.

I showed to my grandfather the watch and he thinks the watch belonged to his father before beloging to his sister, so it's a old and family watch.

I don't realy care if it's rare or expensive one, being a watch that belonged to my great grandfather is enough to make me want to restore it.








Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.










http://forums.watchu.../misc/nCode.png Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.

http://i1147.photobu...ch/DSC01072.jpg

http://forums.watchu.../misc/nCode.png Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.

http://i1147.photobu...ch/DSC01067.jpg

http://forums.watchu.../misc/nCode.png Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.

http://i1147.photobu...ch/DSC01068.jpg

The Watch case is 48mm and the movement is 33-34mm. There are 13h -24h red markings outside of the numbers and the minute hand seems too short for the case.

I don't realy know if the hairspring is destroyed or not, but to me it seems at least unshaped, no ideia if it can be shaped back to use.

I know people that might be qualified to restore it, without any doubt, i just want to find out more about the watch before sending it out. Might save me time and money.

I took these other pictures. The balance whell and the hairspring, that is somewhat blue.

http://forums.watchu...le-dsc01075.jpg

http://forums.watchu...le-dsc01077.jpg

What i found out is that J.B.B was a Biel based company that made cases for a lot of companies, including Longines.

Not knowing anything about pocket watches i come to everyone here for help. I am interest to know anything about the brand. Did they made the watch? Did they just put the brand on the dial? Any help would be much appreciated.

Again, thanks for any help.

Cheers,

Sifion.


----------

